# Night eyes at Metzgers Marsh?



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm in Toledo and this is the only pier that I know of around here. 
Any good? If not, w/o giving away your honeyholes  , where?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Metzger Marsh is better for Fall perch than eye's in my personal experience. Head farther east and it gets better as you go... As far as honeyholes- unless you have private property- were all stuck with the same public spots. Catawba Island State Park is easily the most popular spot in the Port Clinton area. It can get very busy and the prime places on the slab are often anglers that got there in the day and hold them. If you learn the conditions to look for at this and other piers in the area - it can be a blast. Also, if you are ok fishing things like the maumee river walleye run - the people wont bother you - pretty similar.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks Coolwater


----------

